# Alum Creek WOWC I-Tourney



## Ray_IL (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm glad to hear my Favs "R-Traps" are still producers & captured 1st place in the WOWC event. How did the rest of you I-Guys do??


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Ray,

I waiting to hear myself.

Did hear it was tough, but don't know any details.

Kim


----------



## Scott C (Apr 20, 2004)

Matt Bolin won the tourney with three fish, not sure on the actual weight, he also had the big fish honors, second was the Definbaugh brothers. Matt did not enter the GNWC, or he would have really cleaned up.

NICE JOB MATT!!!!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry guys but I could barely stay awake to check posts last night. I was worn out. I didn't do any good at all. Rveryone struggled during prefishing as far as we heard. The lake was very off-color with floating debris. We didn't catch a single 'Eye on Friday but managed 3 on Saturday in depths from 22 to 28 feet on jig/minnow & jig/crawler. Sunday the fish just weren't on our spot and we only caught one on tourney day and it didn't measure. Only 5 of the GNWC teams weighed fish. Matt Bolin really went against the grain and figured out a bite that niobody else found. We went up into the creeks on Saturday and fished the shallower waters with no luck. He said he was keying on shad. We saw very few in the areas we tried. I didn't post this morning because I saw that Roger had both the GNWC and the WOWC results posted already from the GNWC news release. Oh well, on to the big pond next. Hey Ray!!!!!How ya doin???????


----------



## Scott C (Apr 20, 2004)

jim, wer are the complete results for the wowc at? thanks


----------



## Scott C (Apr 20, 2004)

thanks ray, corey just sounded like they were already posted somewhere.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry Scott, I had to go back and look. I came online after we got home to post but saw that Roger had posted here: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12149
But it's just the GNWC and not WOWC. We'll have to use Rays' link for the WOWC results from their page on WC. My bad, I was tired and didn't read it through. I thought everything was there. (brain freeze)


----------



## Scott C (Apr 20, 2004)

thanks anyway jim, i completely understand, i have been strugling since sunday also!!!


----------

